# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: فراخوانی اطلاعات از دیتابیس PDO

## saeedjafari

با سلام و وقت بخیر
یک جدولی در دیتابیس دارم
میخام اطلاعات را در یک باکس سلکت نمایش بده و کاربر وقتی وارد شد هر کودوم از دراپ دان ها را انتخاب کرد هر اطلاعاتی رو ثبت کنه
با pdo متصل میشم ولی اطلاعات رو نمیخونه 
سپس در قسمت پایین نمایش بده
طبق تصویر

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید
 با تشکر

----------

